

Irony: Sitemaps.org doesn't have sitemap.xml - zopticity
http://www.sitemaps.org/sitemap.xml

======
blantonl
Maybe they don't need one? This is a page that is easily crawled and is in the
top 3 for searches for "sitemap" on Google.

If it ain't broke...

------
wooster
There's no requirement for the sitemap to be at /sitemap.xml, or even to be
named "sitemap.xml". They may have one, but since the norm is to submit them
directly to a search engine (thanks for nothing, Google), sitemaps aren't
typically automatically discoverable.

------
eli
It's not that ironic. Sitemaps are an "easy way for webmasters to inform
search engines about pages on their sites." Hardly a requirement for a simple
site.

------
abraham
There is also no robots.txt - <http://www.sitemaps.org/robots.txt>

------
kqueue
Who said that sitemap.xml is always in that location? If it is not specified
in robots.txt then they don't want you to know about it in case it exists.

------
rglover
_snort_

------
necenzurat
bummer

------
bcardarella
Irony: HTML5 Boilerplate site does not use HTML5 Boilerplate or HTML5 in
general. (nav, header, footer, etc...)

~~~
retlehs
yeah it does..

<https://twitter.com/#!/h5bp/status/55022617471623168> (this is actually
directed to you)

~~~
bcardarella
If you're going to take the time to dig through twitter for that you should at
least post my responses:

<https://twitter.com/#!/bcardarella/status/55023955676905472>
<https://twitter.com/#!/bcardarella/status/55024200456474626>

The point of HTML5 is semantically better elements. div#header is not the
preferable HTML5 element. Neither is div#footer.

html5boilerplate.com should be dog fooding. It's not.

~~~
retlehs
The 2nd tweet you reference is incorrect, view the source of h5bp.com and
you'll clearly see that it's using HTML5 Boilerplate

Also, if you take a look at h5bp you'll notice <header> and <footer> elements
in index.html

[https://github.com/paulirish/html5-boilerplate/blob/master/i...](https://github.com/paulirish/html5-boilerplate/blob/master/index.html)

~~~
bcardarella
That's the boilerplate. I'm talking about the actual site.

~~~
leif
boilerplate is what you start with, not what you publish

what's the big deal

